
Dan Barber: How I fell in love with a fish - noodle
http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_barber_how_i_fell_in_love_with_a_fish.html
======
pistoriusp
This is one of my favorite talks - I wish it got a more points; it's truly
superb.

